# The top single movement sonatas, symphonies, and concertos, and chamber pieces



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Perhaps this could be another one of those rating threads where we vote for the best pieces in a certain category? We could start by mentioning names of symphonies, concertos, and sonatas, and other similar chamber pieces that follow a similar form.

First off, I want to point out that (being a Medtner fanboy)Medtner is a wealth of single movement works of incredible quality. The most notable is his First Piano Concerto, and then we have several piano sonatas, Sonata in G minor, Sonata Tragica, Sonata Reminiscenza, Sonata Elegia, Sonata in E minor(night wind), Sonata in A minor, and also the three parts to the Sonata Triad! Now that's intense!

Now we have other composers. Sibelius's 7th is one that comes to mind for many. Roy Harris's 3rd is a great example. Liszt's Piano Sonata. And though I don't know his work as well, I think Scriabin is another wealthy composer in this style! And there is William Schuman's almost incomprehensible 6th symphony.

I hope there is enough variety so we don't just have to crown Medtner or Scriabin.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I guess I'll be the first aboard the Scriabin bandwagon, because his 5th Sonata was the first thing that came to my mind. It is molten lava.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My vote goes to Medtner's 1st piano concerto then! But lets get some more names out there, obscure stuff, I want to know of it as this is an extremely fascinating form to me.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Another one: Stravinsky's symphony for winds.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

What about works which were not intended to be single movements but have ended up that way eg Grosse Fuge, Quartettsatz, Blumine?

I think you might struggle for numbers, and even if you do get a reasonable number how many people will know enough of the works to vote?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> What about works which were not intended to be single movements but have ended up that way eg Grosse Fuge, Quartettsatz, Blumine?
> 
> I think you might struggle for numbers, and even if you do get a reasonable number how many people will know enough of the works to vote?


We'll see where we get. I think it would be reasonable to include such works if we can't find enough.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Isn't Medtner's first sonata in four movements?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Isn't Medtner's first sonata in four movements?


His first piano concerto is one movement but his first sonata is in F minor and is four, correct. You had me double checking though, that would be embarrassing...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> His first piano concerto is one movement but his first sonata is in F minor and is four, correct. You had me double checking though, that would be embarrassing...


oh jeeze, I read that totally wrong! Sorry


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

His first piano concerto is a bit like Liszt's sonata, and is usually broken down in recordings into four sections but I think its one movement?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Barber symphony in one movement.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

OH! Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas are mostly single movement pieces I believe. There you go, no need to worry about numbers now...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Schumann's _Konzertstück_ Op. 92, one of my favorites.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> OH! Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas are mostly single movement pieces I believe. There you go, no need to worry about numbers now...


Ouch. And they kind of fit the requirement. This is becoming a very odd list. Should I exclude them?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Rigid lists don't matter much as long as the thread has some interesting content.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Ouch. And they kind of fit the requirement. This is becoming a very odd list. Should I exclude them?


I think it would be a good idea to exclude them since the term "sonata" did not mean precisely the same thing at that time. Besides, most of them (I believe) were written as Études.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Ouch. And they kind of fit the requirement. This is becoming a very odd list. Should I exclude them?


Up to you. Probably you'd want to put some kind of cap on them at least.

Weber's F minor Konzertstuck.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Mozart's church sonatas, Brian's 14th symphony, Lutoslawski's 1st, 3rd & 4th symphonies


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> Barber symphony in one movement.


Another American symphony for my education as well!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

dmg said:


> Mozart's church sonatas, Brian's 14th symphony, Lutoslawski's 1st, 3rd & 4th symphonies


A little bit of a Scarlatti dillemna with the Mozart possibly though? Its interesting to here about them though. Keep em coming.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Lebedev Concerto in one movement. And that's me exhausted I think.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

3 of Gubaidulina's string quartets, Holmboe's 7th symphony, Kancheli's symphonies 4 and 5, Langgaard's 10th, 11th and 12th symphonies, Lourie's 2nd string quartet, Melartin's 2nd symphony, Norgard's 4th string quartet (I think), almost all of Pettersson's symphonies, Porter's 8th and 9th string quartets, Rangstrom's 3rd symphony, Rautavaara's 5th symphony, Rihm's 1st and 2nd string quartets, Schnittke's 4th symphony, Veklarte Nacht, Scriabin's piano sonatas from 5 onward, both of Silvestrov's string quartets, Simpson's 5th and 6th symphonies, Sumera's 5th symphony, Ustovolskaya's 3rd piano sonata, Isang Yun's 3rd symphony...for starters.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Verklarte Nacht! I didn't realize that was in this category, its a really good piece that I haven't thought about in a long time... A lot of names there that I've only heard of. Any particulars you'd advocate?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

violadude said:


> 3 of Gubaidulina's string quartets, Holmboe's 7th symphony, Kancheli's symphonies 4 and 5, Langgaard's 10th, 11th and 12th symphonies, Lourie's 2nd string quartet, Melartin's 2nd symphony, Norgard's 4th string quartet (I think), almost all of Pettersson's symphonies, Porter's 8th and 9th string quartets, Rangstrom's 3rd symphony, Rautavaara's 5th symphony, Rihm's 1st and 2nd string quartets, Schnittke's 4th symphony, Veklarte Nacht, Scriabin's piano sonatas from 5 onward, both of Silvestrov's string quartets, Simpson's 5th and 6th symphonies, Sumera's 5th symphony, Ustovolskaya's 3rd piano sonata, Isang Yun's 3rd symphony...for starters.




I've got some listening to be doing. Can't believe I forgot Verklarte Nacht though.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I find single movements work in general very interesting - an interesting twist on the traditional multi-movement form, usually a lot freer and often more fulfilling. A few examples I can think of off the top of my head:

*Piano Sonatas:*

Berg "The wondrous"
Liszt (The one and only)
Medtner - Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner - Sonata Tragica
Medtner - Sonata in G minor
Scarlatti - Sonata in B minor (k. 27)
Scarlatti - Sonata in D minor (k. 9)
Scarlatti - Sonata in E minor (k. 402)
Scarlatti - Sonata in D minor (k. 141)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 5
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 1 "The romantic one"
Eiges - Piano Sonata-Toccata No. 4 (an awesome unknown work)






*Concertos:*

Scriabin - Prometheus
Liszt - Totentanz
Schumann - Introduction and Allegro Appassionato
Schumann - Konzertstuck for Four Horns
Weber - Konzertstuck

Somehow my mind can only come up with one symphony right now - Sibelius 7.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Air said:


> Somehow my mind can only come up with one symphony - Sibelius 7.


Great list! See the rest of this thread for more symphonies!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh wait - Air reminded me of Prok 1 (concerto). I really like that.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Copland didn't break his clarinet concerto into movements, though it is kind of like two movements joined almost seamlessly by a transitional cadenza. I guess it's technically a one-movement concerto. And awesome.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Copland didn't break his clarinet concerto into movements, though it is kind of like two movements joined almost seamlessly by a transitional cadenza. I guess it's technically a one-movement concerto. And awesome.


I heard that work live once and really loved it! I didn't remember enough about it, but I'm so glad to see Copland can find a place in this category.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Another piano concerto:

Mendelssohn's Capriccio Brillante Op.22





There's also his Rondo Brillante Op.29, but I can't find a youtube of it.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

jalex said:


> Oh wait - Air reminded me of Prok 1 (concerto). I really like that.


Prok (piano concerto) 1 is in three movements. But Prok (piano sonata) 1 is only in one. But you are right, both are great!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Air said:


> I find single movements work in general very interesting - an interesting twist on the traditional multi-movement form, usually a lot freer and ultimately more fulfilling. A few examples I can think of off the top of my head:
> 
> *Piano Sonatas:*
> 
> ...


How could I forget the Berg?? One of my favorites!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Verklarte Nacht! I didn't realize that was in this category, its a really good piece that I haven't thought about in a long time... A lot of names there that I've only heard of. Any particulars you'd advocate?


A lot of those are pretty contemporary...for the general tastes of this forum I would definitely suggest Holmboes 7th symphony (and just Holmboe's symphonies in general).

The Porter string quartet's are pretty great too.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My first hearing of Schumann's Konzertuck, I love it!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Air said:


> Prok (piano concerto) 1 is in three movements. But Prok (piano sonata) 1 is only in one. But you are right, both are great!


Oh, okay. Wiki told me it was one movement, I always assumed it was broken up for convenience.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

jalex said:


> Oh, okay. Wiki told me it was one movement, I always assumed it was broken up for convenience.


My bad, you are right. I must be confused because on the CDs I have of it, it is split into three parts - and I've always unconsciously thought - oh, I'm listening to movement 3!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

So Prokofiev wrote a one movement piano concerto...I'm intrigued.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Prokofiev's 3rd piano sonata is also in one movement, not just the 1st.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

violadude said:


> Prokofiev's 3rd piano sonata is also in one movement, not just the 1st.


It's the one everyone seems to play at piano competitions... because of this exact reason.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Air said:


> It's the one everyone seems to play at piano competitions... because of this exact reason.


Because it's in one movement?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

pjang23 said:


> Another piano concerto:
> 
> Mendelssohn's Capriccio Brillante Op.22
> 
> ...


Rondos, Capriccios and compositions of the like, they sometimes function like the fully formed one movement pieces, but maybe it wasn't in the air at the time to call such compositions symphonies. Either way I'm finding it quite an enjoyable piece.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Air said:


> Eiges - Piano Sonata-Toccata No. 4 (an awesome unknown work)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This work by Eiges is very interesting, I just started it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

*A flash of inspiration*

While playing one of my favorite composers on the piano, WF Bach, it hit me that he wrote a piece he called a symphony, perhaps the only classical era/baroque piece that fits the requirement I've made for this thread in the true sense. This is actually one of my favorite works of all time.

Ladies and Gentleman, the ever surprising eldest son of J.S. Bach's Adagio and Fugue in D minor, also known as Sinfonia in D minor


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, I'm a bit confused member clavichorder - do you mean works in one movement only, or works that have seperate movements that continue without a break, or both?

In terms of the former - eg. one movement/expanse (eg. like Sibelius _Symphony #7_) -

*Bax *- Piano Sonata #2
*Ives *- Three Page Sonata
*Peter Sculthorpe* - Piano Concerto
*Margaret Sutherland *- Oboe Concertino
*Morton Feldman* - String Quartet #1
*Villa-Lobos* - Momoprecoce for piano & orch.; Rudepoema for solo piano
*Schoenberg* - Piano Concerto
*Nikolai Roslavets* - a number of his surviving Violin Sonatas

In terms of the latter - made up of distinct, seperate movements, but no breaks in between them -

*Dutilleux, Lutoslawski *- Cello Concertos
*Schumann* - Cello Concerto
*Beethoven* - String Quartet Op. 131 (depending on how it's played, I think some performers pause, others play it through continuously)
*Villa-Lobos* - Fantasia for soprano saxophone & orch.
*Carter* - a number of his string quartets, eg. Nos. 1, 2, 5; Violin Concerto; Concerto for Orchestra
*Ives* - Emerson Concerto (reconstructed by Prof. David Porter); possibly also his Concord Sonata for solo piano (though I can't remember exactly)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Well, I'm a bit confused member clavichorder - do you mean works in one movement only, or works that have seperate movements that continue without a break, or both?
> 
> In terms of the former - eg. one movement/expanse (eg. like Sibelius _Symphony #7_) -
> 
> ...


A good distinction. Now that you make it I don't know if Liszt's piano sonata or Medtner's 1st piano concerto fall into the 1st or second category. We could certainly expand it, the definition would then become a bit less black and white and more confusing...

But you provided new suggestions in the former category, so perhaps it needs no expansion. Maybe we should stick to strictly single movement pieces.

Also, take note of my W.F. Bach piece. More people should know it!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, it's fuzzy, I remember reading somewhere (it may have been just on Wikipedia), that scholars have been in a never-ending argument about things like where one movement in the Liszt _Sonata in B Minor _begins and another ends. I don't know if it's that important, really, but I suppose musicologists don't mind having a good old stoush about anything, really, whether it really matters or not...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> While playing one of my favorite composers on the piano, WF Bach, it hit me that he wrote a piece he called a symphony, perhaps the only classical era/baroque piece that fits the requirement I've made for this thread in the true sense. This is actually one of my favorite works of all time.
> 
> Ladies and Gentleman, the ever surprising eldest son of J.S. Bach's Adagio and Fugue in D minor, also known as Sinfonia in D minor


That's in c sharp minor...by our tuning standards anyway lol


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> That's in c sharp minor...by our tuning standards anyway lol


You have perfect pitch too? This is baroque pitch though!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> You have perfect pitch too? This is baroque pitch though!


No, I was just at the piano while listening to it and thought I'd check if it was really in d minor lol


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Now I'll list all those that I've actually devoted a fair amount of attention to in order of their greatness in my view

1) Medtner-Piano Concerto no. 1
2) W.F. Bach-Adagio and Fugue
3) Medtner-Sonata Reminiscenza
4) Scriabin-Sonata 5
5) Medtner-Sonata in G minor
6) Roy Harris-symphony 3
7) Medtner-Sonata in A minor
8) Stravinsky-Symphony for Winds
9) William Schuman-Symphony 6

So those are all that I've really paid a lot of attention to. I suggest that we all proceed in this fashion now that we have so many pieces thrown out there.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Now I'll list all those that I've actually devoted a fair amount of attention to in order of their greatness in my view
> 
> 1) Medtner-Piano Concerto no. 1
> 2) W.F. Bach-Adagio and Fugue
> ...


Glad you discovered Medtner's sonatas, I knew you liked the Skazki but I didn't know if you had listened to the sonatas. They're really great, I have a recording of all of them.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Glad you discovered Medtner's sonatas, I knew you liked the Skazki but I didn't know if you had listened to the sonatas. They're really great, I have a recording of all of them.


I know! They are part the source of my Medtner fanboyness, although I still have yet to discover the majority of his songs(not the best with vocal music) and his other chamber music and I still haven't really sunk into his 3rd concerto, which some find a bit stodgy, but I've liked on some samplings, being a fan of the Brahmsian/Medtnerian stodginess even at its height. I only mentioned those few sonatas in my list because those are the ones I've really paid attention to so far. I take a long time to chew on Medtner.

Who is the pianist in your recordings? I think I have them all as well, mostly Hamish Milne and some Nikolai Demidenko.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I know! They are part the source of my Medtner fanboyness, although I still have yet to discover the majority of his songs(not the best with vocal music) and his other chamber music and I still haven't really sunk into his 3rd concerto, which some find a bit stodgy, but I've liked on some samplings, being a fan of the Brahmsian/Medtnerian stodginess even at its height. I only mentioned those few sonatas in my list because those are the ones I've really paid attention to so far. I take a long time to chew on Medtner.
> 
> Who is the pianist in your recordings? I think I have them all as well, mostly Hamish Milne and some Nikolai Demidenko.


I have the set by Marc Andre Hamlein.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

How had I never heard of this piece by W.F. Bach before? Its in the same Adagio and Fugue format and is called a symphony! Sounds a bit more classical than the last one.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

It was nice, but not up to the standards of the first one in D minor. That one's a stunner.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2, Symphony No. 3 and String Quartet No. 13


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Lyapunov's two piano concertos fit the bill from what I hear.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Now I'll list all those that I've actually devoted a fair amount of attention to in order of their greatness in my view
> 
> 1) Medtner-Piano Concerto no. 1
> 2) W.F. Bach-Adagio and Fugue
> ...


If this piece qualifies, I'm going to modify my list to include this as the number one work. Saint Saens 4th piano concerto is divided into two sections that are often played as a unified whole. The 4th concerto is one of my favorite pieces of music of all time.

How could I have forgotten Saint Saens 4th? It seems so little known for such a great piece.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> If this piece qualifies, I'm going to modify my list to include this as the number one work. Saint Saens 4th piano concerto is divided into two sections that are often played as a unified whole. The 4th concerto is one of my favorite pieces of music of all time.
> 
> How could I have forgotten Saint Saens 4th? It seems so little known for such a great piece.


Maybe it's so little known because people keep forgetting about it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Maybe it's so little known because people keep forgetting about it.


What does this snarky remark mean dude? What's not to like with his 4th?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> What does this snarky remark mean dude? What's not to like with his 4th?


No, not snarky at all. Just addressing the fact that you forgot about it...so I said maybe it's little known because *other* people keep forgetting about it too. Get it?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> No, not snarky at all. Just addressing the fact that you forgot about it...so I said maybe it's little known because *other* people keep forgetting about it too. Get it?


Sorry, yes I get it now. My bulldog mode can be aroused rather quickly and indiscriminately when it comes to defending what I consider the lesser known masterpieces, I ought to know by now that you are very good about not belittling other's tastes.

Its criminal that I forgot this work. Also its in two connected movements, which makes it difficult to qualify right off the bat.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lutoslawski is the man! Another vote for Stravinsky's Symphony of Wind Instruments as well!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Lutoslawski is the man! Another vote for Stravinsky's Symphony of Wind Instruments as well!


Start making a list of the top ones you know and maybe we can do some sort of vote


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Sorry, yes I get it now. My bulldog mode can be aroused rather quickly and indiscriminately when it comes to defending what I consider the lesser known pieces, I ought to know by now that you are very good about not belittling other's tastes.
> 
> Its criminal that I forgot this work. Also its in two connected movements, which makes it difficult to qualify right off the bat.


No problem haha. I wouldn't be able to judge the fourth concerto seriously sense I haven't heard it. Maybe I should check it out now...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Luto's were already mentioned, which is why I didn't list them.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> The Luto's were already mentioned, which is why I didn't list them.


I meant a numbered list of your personal favorites in this "genre." 
like this
1) this composition
2) that composition
3) another composition
4) so on


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well, I don't want to move this forum totally into the list category in light of our latest complaint on lists. Ah well, make a list if you please. But I love this thread and it has been tremendously education for me, and it has given me opportunity to be impressed with other member's knowledge of the repertoire and boast about my own knowledgable peculiarities. That's worth a lot! Anyway, do as you please with this thread from now on, but I think its a good reference and should be marked.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto's in three linked movements...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

If we are doing linked movements now, we have to realize that CPE Bach was the pioneer of that style. All of his symphonies(I can think of) are linked through, always in three movements, the middle movement is often brief and restful or contemplative and there is always no break at either end of it.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Stanchinsky: Piano Sonata in E flat Minor
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Chaminade: Flute Concertino op 107
Barber: Symphony in One Movement
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet (1905)


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Concerto: Ravel's concerto in D for Piano Left Hand (I agree with QuietGuy)


----------

